# Looky what I found...



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

So today I went out Driftwood Hunting.

On my way out, I realized I wanted to grab some gloves incase the wood was nasty. Through moving my other set of tires for my car.. I found... A bag of Soilmaster Select Charcoal! Rock on! 

And no, I'm going to keep it for future planted tanks.. probably mix it with the red... 

Just wanted to sharerayer:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't mix it with the red in the 125g. You have plenty of substrate in that tank!  Why not use it for you 20g tanks...I think one bag may be enough for 2-3 tanks, maybe more.

Oh yeah, where's the pic of that driftwood you found?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh heck no.. that 125 has, if anything, too much substrate. I just figured it'd be nice to not have to worry that siphoning out a little here and there. As well as burying some plants deeper.

I'll probably plant 4 of the 20Ls now... or maybe just the 3 top ones and plant the other 75 as well. I think I want to try a colony of cheap Cyprichromis in another planted 75. With mostly Vals or Sag or something so it looks like a kelp bed...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you get those 20's planted yet?


----------

